# Elmar Moser ???



## gracherl (27. Oktober 2004)

....was ist aus ihm geworden? Wo lebt er eigentlich....?


----------



## MATTESM (27. Oktober 2004)

ein bandschiebenvorfall... sagt man sich...
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (27. Oktober 2004)

Wir haben vor kurzem mal unterwegs drüber nachgedacht...

Imho gibt es den Mann garnicht, ist eine Erfindung des Verlags.

Indizien:

- KEINER kennt ihn, nicht mal in München wo er ja leben soll.
- Man hat ihn NIE auf einer Messe oder Großveranstaltung gesehen. Wenn es ihn geben würde, hätte man ihn sich bestimmt schon mal auf der Eurobike oder so 'anschauen' können.
- Auf den Fotos in den Bikeguides sind grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Fahrer mit unterschiedlichen Bikes zu sehen - auch da keine erkennbare Identität!

Auch wenn es hart ist, imho gibt es den Mann genau so wenig wie den Weihnachtsmann oder den Osterhasen.

Torsten


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2004)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vor kurzem mal unterwegs drüber nachgedacht...
> 
> Imho gibt es den Mann garnicht, ist eine Erfindung des Verlags.
> 
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## dertutnix (27. Oktober 2004)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> Imho gibt es den Mann garnicht, ist eine Erfindung des Verlags.



dann zolle ich dem verlag meinen vollen respekt für die langfristige kampagne.












beide bilder sind aus seinem 1. buch: for offroad use only, erschienen 1989, isbn 3-9802163-0-6

und so wie ich uli stanciu kennenlernen durfte, sag' ich mal, dass er doch eher der seriöse journalist/herausgeber war und ist.

was ich gehört habe, sind 2 alternativen im gespräch:

1. bandscheibenvorfall (vgl. mattesm)

2. seinem 2. hobby zu stark gefrönt:






wünsch ihm mal, dass er keinen bandscheibenvorfall hat ...
und deshalb wahrscheinlich wegen reichtum geschlossen hat!

mich verwirrt nur, dass moser immer noch die nummer 1 ist und sich scheinbar wirklich keiner traut, was neues zu machen! und das moser's idee neu ist, kann man eigentlich nicht sagen ... und mit den jahren ist er auch gut geworden (nein, ihr wollt jetzt nicht wissen, wie 1989 seine beschreibungen ausgeschaut haben ...)

dertutnix

... alle bilder in meiner galerie ggf. mit der besseren auflösung!


----------



## funkt (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Also den Moser gibts tatsächlich - kann ich definitiv bestätigen. Ich war vor Jahren mal am Lago in Torbole zum Biken, da hab' ich ihn gesehen. Er is durch's Haus unserer Vermieterin gehuscht und hat sogar gegrüßt! Hört Hört! Sie hat ihn uns kurz vorgestellt und einige Dinge über ihn erzählt. Am nächsten Tag war er aber schon wieder abgereist. Er hatte zuvor mehrere Wochen am Lage verbracht und an seinem Gardasee-Guide gearbeitet.
Damals hat er ja bekanntlich nochmal richtig reingeklotzt und sein Gardasee-Tourenbuch - als 2-teilige Version - neu aufgelegt. Das war wohl auch der Grund weshalb er damals wieder regelmäßig am Lago gewesen zu sein scheint.

Aber ... ... der Moser als Pabst aller Touren, vor/neben Stanciu??? Komisch - scheint doch mit allerhand Aufwand verbunden zu sein so 'nen Bike Guide aufzulegen. Ich persönlich hab' auch etliche Moser-Bände, finde die Weg-Beschreibungen, im Gegensatz zu Stancius Transalp-Roadbook, eher bescheiden. Scheint halt doch allmählich i. d. Jahre gekommen zu sein der alte Moser und seine hausbackenen Bücher.
Jedenfalls was man damals so gehört hat - geschäftstüchtig soll er jedenfalls gewesen sein! Insofern scheint mir die Erklärung mit dem Reichtum am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## clemson (28. Oktober 2004)

für mich aber immer noch der beste guide, auch wenn ein paar seiner werke schon in die jahre gekommen sind......


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ich kenne jemand der Ihn kennt (   ). Der erzählt auch die Variante mit der Krankheit:
Moser liegt im Krankenhaus und deshalb verzögert sich die neue Auflage des 5er Moser seit geraumer Zeit.

Jetzt wo ich weiß wie er aussieht werde ich in Münchens Straßen mal die Augen aufhalten    

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Superfriend (28. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> und so wie ich uli stanciu kennenlernen durfte, sag' ich mal, dass er doch eher der seriöse journalist/herausgeber war und ist.


Im Journalismus Pseudonyme zu verwenden, hat nichts mit mangelnder Seriösität zu tun. Das ist bei großen und kleinen Zeitungen wie auch Magazinen absolute die Praxis (spreche da gewissermaßen aus Erfahrung).
Augstein beispielsweise hat im Spiegel jahrelang Kommentare unter einem Pseudonym veröffentlicht. Manchmal werden Geschichten auch unter fiktiven Namen veröffentlicht, wenn der Urheber nicht eindeutig bestimmbar ist.

Noch ein paar Worte zu Moser: Ich habe eine Hassliebe zu dem Kerl entwickelt. Einerseits haben uns seine Touren auf so manchen Traumtrail gelotst, andererseits auf mindestens genauso viele Irrwege. Im September bin ich beispielsweise oberhalb von Riva auf einem Klettersteig gelandet und habe zum Lago runtertragen müssen, weil die Beschreibung beim besten Willen nicht mehr nachvollziehbar war.


----------



## dubbel (28. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> mich verwirrt nur, dass moser immer noch die nummer 1 ist und sich scheinbar wirklich keiner traut, was neues zu machen! ...


neue führer gibt's doch, 
aber es gibt eigentlich keinen, der insgesamt besser als moser ist. 
wenn man ihn von der nr. 1 verdrängen will, müsste man ne neue auflage im alten stil machen. 
und ob's das bringt...

@ superfriend: ironie gibt's übrigens auch bei seriösem schurnalissmus


----------



## Miss Piggy (28. Oktober 2004)

Moser lebt! Und wir danken ihm für seine Werke, die uns viel Spaß bringen!

Er kauft gerne bei RABE Professional Bike Systems, Lindwurmstr. 203 in 80337 München ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (29. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @ superfriend: ironie gibt's übrigens auch bei seriösem schurnalissmus


Ja. Und?


----------



## dubbel (29. Oktober 2004)

Ich dachte lediglich, Augstein zu kolportieren, wenn dertutnix nen spruch über Airbornes Verschwörungstheorie macht, zeugt von Ironieresistenz. 
aber passt scho.


----------



## Superfriend (29. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte lediglich, Augstein zu kolportieren, wenn dertutnix nen spruch über Airbornes Verschwörungstheorie macht, zeugt von Ironieresistenz.
> aber passt scho.


Keine Angst, bin kein FAZ-Leser!


----------



## Forest (4. April 2005)

Also die guides vom Moser sind immer noch das non plus ultra    - gar keine Frage. Keiner beschreibt so akribisch wie er. Und wenn mal was nicht passt, dann oft durch Veränderungen der location, weil's einen Baum nicht mehr gibt oder ein Schild zugewachsen ect.
Übrigens: Finanziel hatte Moser seine guides -dem Vernehmen nach - gar nicht so nötig. Der soll vorher schon _vermögend_ gewesen sein. Vorstand od. Top-Manager bei 'nem Zigaretten-Giganten.
Das war ihm dann zuwider und er ist ausgestiegen, hat sich ein MTB gekauft und ist mit einem Routenplaner erstmal in die Alpen - und hat sich hoffnungslos verfahren. Da dachte er sich: "Das kann ich besser!"
Tja, und was daraus geworden ist wisst Ihr ja.

Gruß

Forest


----------



## Torsten (5. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

>


Ist der Artikel aus einer bike?  Wenn ja, aus welcher?  Würde ich nämlich gern mal nachlesen...

Moser gibt es wirklich, hab sogar seine Telefonnummer  Hab mich aber nie getraut anzurufen, a: keinen Grund und b: soll er ein unbequmer Zeitgenosse sein...  Aber das nur vom "Hörensagen"

Gruß Torsten


----------



## dubbel (5. April 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Moser gibt es wirklich, hab sogar seine Telefonnummer
> Hab mich aber nie getraut anzurufen, a: keinen Grund und b: soll er ein unbequmer Zeitgenosse sein...  Aber das nur vom "Hörensagen"


Was sagt ein Yeti zum anderen? Du den Reinhold Messner gibt es wirklich! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy (5. April 2005)

... ich kann mir schopn vorstellen dass sich der Herr Moser etwas bedeckt hält...  

wir haben doch sicher schon alle mal mit Dreck beschmierte Biker und Bikes gesehen und dazu die Worte gehört "...wenn ich den Moser in die Finger bekomme.."  

obwohl als Gedankenstütze nutze ich seine Führer immer sehr gerne


----------



## dertutnix (5. April 2005)

Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Artikel aus einer bike?  Wenn ja, aus welcher?  Würde ich nämlich gern mal nachlesen...



guckst du in die ecke links unten   
aber zum nachlesen brauchst du eigentlich nur das bild, da steht alles drin


----------



## Torsten (5. April 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du in die ecke links unten
> aber zum nachlesen brauchst du eigentlich nur das bild, da steht alles drin



merci, hab's gleich mal gelesen und heute Abend schau ich im Archiv nochmal nach dem Original.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (8. Oktober 2006)

Gibt es da neue Erkenntnisse?
Geht er noch biken, sozusagen incoknito mit Perücke den Tremalzo runter??? Denn was wäre ein Tremalzo oder Pasubio ohne den Herrn Moser?

Geben tut es den Mann, der schaute auch so aus wie auf den alten foto`s....ich hab ihn "damals" getroffen und gesprochen in der Tegernseer Ecke auf nem trial....langlang is es her....
mein Gott, da merkt man wie alt man wird.....und vielleicht doch aufhören sollte, immer wieder Schottertrials runterzujagen....


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2006)

gracherl schrieb:


> ....Wo lebt er eigentlich....?



Er scheint jedenfalls tatsächlich noch in München/Giesing zu wohnen. Zumindest hängt in der Edelweißstraße 11 ein Türschild mit seinem Namen. Diese Adresse ist ja in den älteren Moser-Guides angegeben. Vieleicht stimmt ja seine Telefonnummer (089/6920160) auch noch und wir sollten einfach mal bei Ihm anrufen um das Rätsel zu lösen.

Momentan verdichten sich ja wieder die Gerüchte, dass es bald was neues/überarbeitetes von Ihm geben soll.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (8. Oktober 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Diese Adresse ist ja in den älteren Moser-Guides angegeben. Vieleicht stimmt ja seine Telefonnummer (089/6920160) auch noch und wir sollten einfach mal bei Ihm anrufen um das Rätsel zu lösen.
> Momentan verdichten sich ja wieder die Gerüchte, dass es bald was neues/überarbeitetes von Ihm geben soll.



Genau, ein IBC-Exclusiv-Interview mit Elmar Moser.   
Interessant wärs auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Dolomo (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich denk schon auch daß es ihn gibt. Bin vor zwei Jahren eine Tour von ihm nachgefahren und mußte feststellen, daß sich am Weg etwas geändert hat bzw. gerade am umbauen ist. Da auch eine Telefonnummer angeben ist in den Guides hab ich da angerufen und diese Änderung durchgegeben. Am Telefon war ein Mann und er hat auf nachfragen bestätigt, daß er der Moser ist. Und wenn man sich mal am Tegernsee zur Erzherzog Johann Klause befindet kann man sich da auch mit der Bedienung oder dem Wirt über den Moser unterhalten. Früher (ist halt schon lange her) war er dort oft und hat seine Militärkarten ausgebreitet und wenn man der Bedienung glaubt, dann hat eigentlich sowieso nicht der Moser die ganzen Touren "entdeckt" sondern eben die Bedienung  
Also, nicht immer nur kurbeln sondern auch mal unterhalten.

Grüße


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Oktober 2006)

Das es den Moser tatsächlich gibt steht m. E. außer Frage. 
Er ist zum Beispiel auch Kunde vom Bike-Shop Rabe in München und die Leute da beschreiben Ihn als sehr nett, aber auch etwas pendantisch und wenig kritikfähig was die Richtigkeit und Genauigkeit seiner Tourenbeschreibungen betrifft.

Das Rätsel ist für mich eher warum er seit etlichen Jahren nicht neues rausgebracht hat. Angekündigt waren z. B. noch ein 3. Genußtourenband für Oberbayern und die Genußtouren Trentino. Er überarbeit auch seine bereits existierenden Guides nicht mehr und läßt Einen nach den Anderen auslaufen. WARUM?


----------



## Carsten (9. Oktober 2006)

lohnt nicht mehr. Steht alles im web und ist automatisch aktuell. Pionierarbeit erledigt, fertig


----------



## marco (9. Oktober 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Er überarbeit auch seine bereits existierenden Guides nicht mehr und läßt Einen nach den Anderen auslaufen. WARUM?



vielleicht weil er keinen bock mehr hat? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

marco schrieb:


> vielleicht weil er keinen bock mehr hat? ;-)



Dann sollte er seinen Verlag einfach ausrichten lassen: 
*Jungens dat war's, kauft Euch GPS *

Aber Delius Klasing behauptet nach wie vor hartnäckig da würde noch was kommen vom alten Moser...


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (10. Oktober 2006)

Wär doch mal was.... ein Treffen der AH-Päpste (Heckmair, Zahn, Moser,....) organisieren mit den den "Jungen" aus dem Forum hier.....in München vielleicht, hat ja jeder von denen nicht sooo weit. 

Zähl mich leider auch nicht mehr zu den "Jungen" aber ich würd glatt vorbeischauen....

Könnten dann über 60er Garmins und Kompass-Karten quatschen und wie das alle war damals mit Riemchenpedale am Monte Stivo oder Monte Peralba ......


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> Wär doch mal was.... ein Treffen der AH-Päpste (Heckmair, Zahn, Moser,....) organisieren mit den den "Jungen" aus dem Forum hier.....in München vielleicht, hat ja jeder von denen nicht sooo weit.
> 
> Zähl mich leider auch nicht mehr zu den "Jungen" aber ich würd glatt vorbeischauen....
> 
> Könnten dann über 60er Garmins und Kompass-Karten quatschen und wie das alle war damals mit Riemchenpedale am Monte Stivo oder Monte Peralba ......



Wäre sicher witzig, wird aber nichts werden, denn der Moser meidet die Öffentlichkeit wie die Pest. 
Der Zahn vermarktet sich nur selbst und seine aktuellen Alpen- und Deutschlandcross-Projekte. 
Ja und was ist eigentlich aus dem Heckmaier geworden? Gibt's den noch?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (10. Oktober 2006)

Heckmair ja irgendwie schon....hab den mal, ist auch schon wieder her, in Ri. Kleinwalsertal getroffen.

Heckmair der "Alte" ich weis nicht wie aktiv der noch bikt, der A. Heckmair Jun. war ja in Werbekampagnen abgebildet und die haben einen shop in Oberstdorf.

Aber sind eigentlich nur regional bekannt, weil mal irgendwann ne Zeitschrift über eine "Heckmair-Route" berichtet hat auch noch den insidern....aber trotzdem Respekt: den Pso. di Campo fürne Gardaseetransalp zu "fahren" bzw. zu "nehmen" ist auch heute noch ein hartes Stück Arbeit...


----------



## John Oswald (10. Oktober 2006)

also ein bekannter von mir, der hat einen hifi-laden in münchen. und da hat der gute moser vor ein paar wochen seine neue hifi-anlage geordert. und der michl, der war dann dort und hat ihm das ding aufgebaut!

soll ein feiner kerl sein, der moser. 
nette, kleine wohnung ohne irgendwelche extravaganzen. 
tja, des wars - nix spektakuläres eigentlich....


----------



## John Oswald (10. Oktober 2006)

ach ja:
den stöckli, der die alpen von ost nach west überquert hat und dem die bike im sommer mehrere doppelseiten gewidmet hat, den hab ich letztens beim biken in den bergen überholt und freundlich "sers" gesagt. ist aber nicht so interessant, oder?


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...ist aber nicht so interessant, oder?



Nö, eigentlich nicht


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

dem ganzen thread fehlt das sogenannte gewisse etwas.


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2006)

ist doch oft so bei groupieversammlungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (10. Oktober 2006)

wie meinst du das denn, etwa.......Staciu meets Moser, das große Interview in der nächsten Ausgabe der zeitschrift B......wäre das spektakulär genug? 

Aber du hast schon irgendwie recht....die Zeiten sind vorbei.....und man soll es auch irgandwann gut sein lassen.....bike-pioneer hin oder her.
ich wollt halt nur wissen ob jemand was weis ob der noch zum Herzogstand mit der Seilbahn oder mit bike fährt, aber in der Tat wirklich wichtig ist das nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> ist doch oft so bei groupieversammlungen.



Ok, dann bin ich ein bekennendes Moser Groupie  

Ich behaupte Moser hat das Mountainbiken, was die Tourenplanung betrifft, auf die zweite Evolutionstufe gehoben.

1. Stufe
"Malen nach Zahlen" für Mountainbiker: Tourenplanung mit Karte und Buntstift (aus dem Alter sind wir doch eigentlich alle raus, oder?) 

2. Stufe
Auftritt Moser Bike-Guides: um eine Tour zu fahren wird nur noch ein Roadbook benötigt. Karten dienen nur noch als Backup oder um Alternative Trail-Abfahrten zu finden. 

3. Stufe
GPS...

Manche Leute sind halt auf der 1. Stufe hängengeblieben. Wenn's Spaß macht meinetwegen


----------



## karstb (10. Oktober 2006)

Die erste Stufe ist immer noch die kreativste ;-) und macht bei der Planung am meisten Spaß.

Stufe 4: Man hat alle drei Stufen durch und nennt die Alpen seine Westentasche. So weit bin ich aber noch lange nicht.....


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

ich gebe offen zu, dass bei den meisten moser-führer, die ich hab, diese packen mit den roadbooks immer noch ungeöffnet im karton rumliegen.
zu welcher evolutionsstufe gehöre ich jetzt? 
ist das schon nr. 5 oder noch verweigerte 2?


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich gebe offen zu, dass bei den meisten moser-führer, die ich hab, diese packen mit den roadbooks immer noch ungeöffnet im karton rumliegen.
> zu welcher evolutionsstufe gehöre ich jetzt?
> ist das schon nr. 5 oder noch verweigerte 2?



Warum solltest Du über die 1 raus sein? Was Du machst ist dann etwa so als wenn Du Dir einen Porsche kaufst, den aber ungefahren in der Garage stehen läßt und alles mit dem Fahrrad fährst.
Dann würde ich sagen versteigere die Dinger am besten bei E-Bay. Da bekommt man momentan gute Preise dafür (oder kann es sein, dass Du eventuell doch ab und zu mal reinliest um Dich für Deine Karten-Planungs-Orgien inspirieren zu lassen...)

Im Ernst: wer Spaß dran hat die Tour selbst mit Hilfe einer Karte zu planen soll das tun. Ich hab halt keinen Spaß dran und meine eh schon rare Freizeit ist mir dafür zu schade. Darum bin ich dankbar für Hilfsmittel wie Moser-Guides oder GPS-Tracks. 
Jeder tickt halt etwas anders (gottseidank).


----------



## CarbonKid (10. Oktober 2006)

Dubbel,

willste Deine völlig unnützen Mosers dann nicht lieber verschenken? 

Dann würde ich auch dafür stimmen, dass Du schon mindestens auf Stufe 5 bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Stufe 5 wäre dann:
Die Alpen wie seine Westentasche kennen und alle Moser Guides und GPS-Geräte verschenken


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2006)

weder moser noch gps können höhenlinien ersetzen.
weiterer vorteil von stufe 1: man ist nicht mit den gesammelten moserhorden unterwegs.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> weder moser noch gps können höhenlinien ersetzen.
> weiterer vorteil von stufe 1: man ist nicht mit den gesammelten moserhorden unterwegs.



Besser Höhenprofil als Höhenlinien  

Die lohnenswerte Gegend in den Alpen wo Du weder Wanderer/Kletterer oder Biker triffst musst Du mir mal zeigen.


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2006)

deswegen fahre ich für mehrtagesausflüge nicht mehr in die alpen


----------



## Fetz (10. Oktober 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du über die 1 raus sein? Was Du machst ist dann etwa so als wenn Du Dir einen Porsche kaufst, den aber ungefahren in der Garage stehen läßt und alles mit dem Fahrrad fährst.
> Dann würde ich sagen versteigere die Dinger am besten bei E-Bay...





CarbonKid schrieb:


> Dubbel,
> 
> willste Deine völlig unnützen Mosers dann nicht lieber verschenken?



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nutzt Dubbel lediglich den Roadbook-Teil nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> deswegen fahre ich für mehrtagesausflüge nicht mehr in die alpen



Wenn Du ein Problem damit hast anderen Menschen auf Deinen Touren zu begegnen bleibt Dir wohl auch nichts anderes übrig als Dich weiterhin mit Höhenlinien zu beschäftigen.


----------



## polo (10. Oktober 2006)

was meinst du, wer die dinger in die karten malt?


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nutzt Dubbel lediglich den Roadbook-Teil nicht.





All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...(oder kann es sein, dass Du eventuell doch ab und zu mal reinliest um Dich für Deine Karten-Planungs-Orgien inspirieren zu lassen...)



Denke ich auch.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> was meinst du, wer die dinger in die karten malt?



Du? Würde ja passen Da konnte man wohl keinen Besseren dafür finden. 

Trotzdem wird die Karte wie wir sie heute kennen bald Geschichte sein und Karten werden nur noch digitalisiert auf Navigations-Geräten zu finden sein. Diese werden dann wiederum in naher Zukunft im Multifunktions-Handy der Zukunft integriert. Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## karstb (10. Oktober 2006)

> Die lohnenswerte Gegend in den Alpen wo Du weder Wanderer/Kletterer oder Biker triffst musst Du mir mal zeigen.


Hätteste ja mitkommen können. In den letzten zehn Septembertagen habe ich auf 20000Hm nie mehr als 3 Biker am Tag gesehen. Trotz gutem Wetter, schöner Landschaft und Wegen. Die Route ist aber streng geheim ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. Oktober 2006)

karstb schrieb:


> Hätteste ja mitkommen können. In den letzten zehn Septembertagen habe ich auf 20000Hm nie mehr als 3 Biker am Tag gesehen. Trotz gutem Wetter, schöner Landschaft und Wegen. Die Route ist aber streng geheim ;-)



Das macht ja insgesammt 30 Biker  Soo viele!!!  
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle beim nächstenmal ne andere Route suchen

Es gibt übrigens z. B. am Gardasee jede Menge schöner Moser Touren auf denen Du relativ einsam unterwegs ist. Mann muss nur mal von den Haupt-Anfahrtswegen wie Ponale und Strada del Monte Baldo etwas weg.


----------



## dubbel (10. Oktober 2006)

Fetz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nutzt Dubbel lediglich den Roadbook-Teil nicht.



ich les mir die beschreibungen im buch durch, merk mir, wo's lang geht und fahre los.


----------



## John Oswald (10. Oktober 2006)

geht's noch um den elmar moser?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (10. Oktober 2006)

Nein. Leider nicht....die jungs kloppen sich um "wer ist der einsamere" auf seinen trials. Und das passt ja dann auch wieder irgendwie zum Moser...... Die Einsamkeit... fehlt nur noch dass er hier im Forum unter einem Pseudonym mitquatscht....und wir merken es nicht.... 

Sorry, da hab ich was ins rollen wieder gebracht,obwohl ich wollt doch nur wissen ob er den Herzogstand per bike oder per Seilbahn entert oder nur noch HiFi hört demnächst.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich les mir die beschreibungen im buch durch, merk mir, wo's lang geht und fahre los.




Das ist ja dann doch schon Stufe 5!  
Alle anderen müssen dann eben die Wegbeschreibungen mitnehmen, oder kommen über die ersten 5 Touren nicht hinaus, da sie zu lang sind, um sich alle Wegpunkte zum merken.  

Oder, noch ein Tipp: So oft fahren, bis man sie sich merken kann!


----------



## polo (11. Oktober 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Du? Würde ja passen Da konnte man wohl keinen Besseren dafür finden.
> 
> Trotzdem wird die Karte wie wir sie heute kennen bald Geschichte sein und Karten werden nur noch digitalisiert auf Navigations-Geräten zu finden sein. Diese werden dann wiederum in naher Zukunft im Multifunktions-Handy der Zukunft integriert. Schöne neue Welt.



früher war alles besser.


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich würde sagen den Thread haben wir gründlich zugespamt 

Ist aber eigentlich wurscht, da eh keiner genau zu wissen scheint was Moser so treibt. 

Dann muss ich wohl doch mal rübergehen in die Edelweißstraße 11 und bei Ihm klingeln...


----------



## John Oswald (11. Oktober 2006)

@ all-mountain: 
ja und tom?
wars du jetzt drüben beim elmar?
traust dich ja doch nicht...


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2006)

John Oswald schrieb:


> @ all-mountain:
> ja und tom?
> wars du jetzt drüben beim elmar?
> traust dich ja doch nicht...



Warum fragst Du?

Möchtest wohl mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2006)

oh ja, da komm ich mit!!
nach ein paar bierchen schwatzen wir dem alten, dicken mann die rechte an seinem namen ab und ziehen sein ding komplett neu auf. alles digital mit kleinen speicherchips hinten in den büchern drin. die wird man dann rausnehmen, ins moser-navi stecken und alle touren digital per gps abfahren.
das stellen wir auf der eurobike 2007 vor, werden schnell reich und nach ein paar jahren genauso faul wie der gute elmar jetzt....


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2006)

so weit bin ich jetzt schon.


----------



## John Oswald (12. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> so weit bin ich jetzt schon.



...du hast die namensrechte?


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2006)

nee: reich & faul.


----------



## John Oswald (13. Oktober 2006)

dubbel schrieb:


> nee: reich & faul.



ich eigentlich auch. punkt. thread geschlossen.


----------



## rockymo (31. Oktober 2006)

Dubbel, wenn Du wirklich so reich und faul bist, warum fährst Du dann noch selbst? Hole dir doch einen von der Uni, der fährt alle Touren, nach Moser oder nicht, für Dich und Du kannst in der Zwischenzeit abhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etsx70 (10. Mai 2007)

Falls es noch jemanden Interessiert - das sagt der Verlag aktuell:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

besten Dank für Ihren Hinweis in Sachen "Moser Bike Guides für über 80 EURO
bei e-bay". Auch aus Sicht des Verlages ist es unerfreulich, dass der Autor
die Überarbeitung und Aktualisierung seiner Bücher nicht kontinuierlich
gewährleisten kann. Da auf Grund von Änderungen im Routenverlauf (weil
beispielsweise diverse Strecken zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr befahrbar sind)
kein Buch unverändert nachgedruckt wird, kommt es leider zu mehr oder
weniger großen Lieferlücken. Herr Moser arbeitet darüber hinaus auch
permanent an der Verbesserung der Buchinhalte, und so werden Sie und Andere
noch einige Monate auf das Erscheinen der jetzt fehlenden Bände warten
müssen. Bitte haben Sie hierfür Verständnis!
Der nächste, zur Veröffentlichung anstehende Band trägt die Nummer 9 und
beschreibt Touren in der Region westlich von München - der Haupttitel des
Buches lautet OBERBAYERN 3. Wir hoffen, diesen Band im Spätsommer im Handel
anbieten zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

DELIUS KLASING VERLAG
Lektorat / Rechte / Lizenzen

Petra Trültzsch

Delius Klasing Verlag GmbH - Postfach 10 16 71, D-33516 Bielefeld -
Siekerwall 21, D-33602 Bielefeld
Telefon +49 (0) 521 559-202 - Fax +49 (0) 521 559-205 -
www.delius-klasing.de - E-Mail: [email protected]
Geschäftsführer: Konrad Delius - Firmensitz: Bielefeld - Registergericht:
Amtsgericht Bielefeld HR B 7332, USt-IdNr 123 999 126


----------



## Matze. (11. Mai 2007)

etsx70 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden Interessiert - das sagt der Verlag aktuell:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...





Wie kommt das eigentlich, daß der Moser in wenigen Jahren den Markt zuschütten konnte mit allen möglichen Bänden, und jetzt für die kleinste Überarbeitung Jahre ins Land gehen und nichts passiert


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Mai 2007)

Naja, mit dem 9er Band scheint es ja tatsächlich einen NAGELNEUEN Moser Band zu geben (falls er tatsächlich kommt).

Woher der Produktivitätseinbruch kommt wäre aber schon interessant. Was treibt der Mann bloss die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht hält er´s so wie unser guter Stuntzi.... ))


----------



## El Jorge (11. Mai 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ... Was treibt der Mann bloss die ganze Zeit?



Moser hängt definitiv noch am Gardasee rum und arbeitet! Ich hab ihn selber letztes Jahr im Sommer gesehen. Und zwar hatten wir am Ortsausgang von Riva, nahe dem Tunnel, ein Zimmer mit Blick auf die Terasse des Nachbarhotels gemietet. Moser saß immer allein an einem Einzeltisch und hat dort frühmorgends gefrühstückt und dabei vor seinem Laptop gearbeitet. Das Hotel war nebenbei ein supernobler Schuppen. Schätze mal das Zimmer so ab 130 ...


----------



## Matze. (11. Mai 2007)

El Jorge schrieb:


> Moser hängt definitiv noch am Gardasee rum und arbeitet! Ich hab ihn selber letztes Jahr im Sommer gesehen. Und zwar hatten wir am Ortsausgang von Riva, nahe dem Tunnel, ein Zimmer mit Blick auf die Terasse des Nachbarhotels gemietet. Moser saß immer allein an einem Einzeltisch und hat dort frühmorgends gefrühstückt und dabei vor seinem Laptop gearbeitet. Das Hotel war nebenbei ein supernobler Schuppen. Schätze mal das Zimmer so ab 130 ...



Und wie erkennt man den  die Bilder von Anfang der 90iger aus der Bike sind wohl nicht so hilfreich.


----------



## El Jorge (11. Mai 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Und wie erkennt man den  die Bilder von Anfang der 90iger aus der Bike sind wohl nicht so hilfreich.



Als Bikeleser seit 1989 natürlich am gepflegt frisierten Schnauzer! Der Typ war damals in jedem zweiten Heft abgebildet


----------



## semperoni (26. Mai 2007)

Und für alle Änderungen, die sich in der Zwischenzeit bezüglich der Moser-Touren ergeben haben, gibts ja das famose *Moser Bike Guide Forum*.

Mit Tourenbeschreibung, Tipps, Do's and Don'ts und - NEU - (bald) mit *Wetter und Webcams*!


----------



## Neu_hier (1. August 2007)

etsx70 schrieb:


> Falls es noch jemanden Interessiert - das sagt der Verlag aktuell:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ...



Ein bildchen davon gibts bereits 
http://www.amazon.de/Moser-Elmar-Bd-9-Genußtouren-Oberbayern/dp/3768814327


----------



## helluvastar (19. August 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Ein bildchen davon gibts bereits
> http://www.amazon.de/Moser-Elmar-Bd-9-Genußtouren-Oberbayern/dp/3768814327



schön wärs gewesen ;-))

http://www.bol.de/shop/buecher/such...BN3-7688-1432-7/ID3896610.html?jumpId=1038802


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elena.! (19. August 2007)

helluvastar schrieb:


> schön wärs gewesen ;-))
> 
> http://www.bol.de/shop/buecher/such...BN3-7688-1432-7/ID3896610.html?jumpId=1038802





Wovon lebt der Moser dann wenn nichts neues mehr erscheint


----------



## Cook (2. September 2007)

Also gut, für alle die es jetzt immer noch nicht wissen:
Herr M. hat in Arco einen kleinen Bikeladen, in dem nette, mit freundlichem Desinteresse zu Werke gehende Miezen den Souvenier-Junkies reduzierte Bikewear anpreisen. Das reicht
a. für den täglichen, finanziellen Background
b. für's Ego und
c. für den Hormonspiegel, um
d. seinen entspannten Lebensstil weiter entspannt pflegen zu können

Wer genau hinschaut sieht ihn mal im "Conti", aber nie im "Mecki's". Dafür aber immer wieder beim "Klippenspringen" von der Brücke (am Marterl) zwischen Torbole und Riva. Meistens nackt mit oben erwähnten Miezen und zu später Stunde.

Er versteckt sich allerdings nicht mehr hinter einem derangierten Schnauzer um nicht sofort als Rennradtrachtler fehlinterpretiert zu werden. Haltet also in Zukunft die Augen auf wenn ihr am G-See seid!


----------



## fatz (3. September 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> Also gut, für alle die es jetzt immer noch nicht wissen:
> Herr M. hat in Arco einen kleinen Bikeladen



hm! haett immer gemeint der gehoert dem francesco moser, der zu meiner kindergartenzeit
mal n guter renndradler war.....
ausser du meinst nicht den laden in der naehe der piazza fragmichnimmer bei der kirche.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> hm! haett immer gemeint der gehoert dem francesco moser, der zu meiner kindergartenzeit
> mal n guter renndradler war.....
> ausser du meinst nicht den laden in der naehe der piazza fragmichnimmer bei der kirche.



Ich glaube das ist mitterweile auch allen bekannt. 

Vorsicht Ironie


----------



## fatz (3. September 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Vorsicht Ironie


wo?


----------



## hogacom (26. September 2007)

Habe nun ja schon seit Jahren die beiden Gardasee Bände. Meine 2001 gekauft. Dieses Frühjahr dacht meine Frau sie tut mir was Gutes und Beide neu gekauft, dacht halt neue Auflage vor ein paar Jahren da ist der Stand neuer.  

Denkste habe auch nicht einen Unterschied gefunden, das Geld hätte sie sich sparen können. Sehe auch nicht das sich da was tut in der nächsten Zeit. Was bedauerlich ist, aber wahrscheinlich denkt er das er es nicht mehr nötig hat. 

Würde sie wohl nicht mehr kaufen. Kompasskarten langen völlig und die werden wenigstens mal aktualisiert.


----------



## Bernd.S (26. September 2007)

mir doch kackegal was der macht.
Auf meiner ersten Alpenüberquerung 1986 habe ich seine Bücher nicht gebraucht ( da hatts die auch noch nicht gegeben) und jetzt auch nicht.
Sind doch viel zu ungenau um sich danach zu richten und ich suche meine Touren lieber selber aus.
Zur insperation sind die Büchle ganz ok, für mehr aber auch nicht.

Generell glaube ich kaum, daß er all die Touren selber gefahren ist (genauso wenig wie mancher Redakteur bekannter Fachzeitschriften). Da wird doch gerne mal von dem einen abgeschrieben, das andere kommt von nem kollegen usw. das ganze zusammengepappt und fertig ist die neue Route. Das dann aus der 100m Tragestrecke ein einstündiger Fußmarsch wird ist dann das Ergebnis.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2007)

hogacom schrieb:


> Kompasskarten langen völlig und die werden wenigstens mal aktualisiert.


echt? berichtig waere besser......

sorry, das musste sein, bei der steilvorlage.......


----------



## hogacom (27. September 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> echt? berichtig waere besser......
> 
> sorry, das musste sein, bei der steilvorlage.......




OkOk Du hast recht. 

Die haben auch noch den einen oder anderen Fehler  

Dieses Jahr einige damit rumfahen sehen:

http://garmin.de/outdoor/produktbeschreibung/gpsmap60_csx/

Hatte auch mal kurz drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (27. September 2007)

hogacom schrieb:


> OkOk Du hast recht.
> 
> Die haben auch noch den einen oder anderen Fehler
> 
> ...



Das wäre ja auch was für mich ,aber bis ich mit dem Ding auskenne bin ich ja schon über die Alpen


----------



## fatz (28. September 2007)

ich bin auch noch nicht von dem ganzen computerkartenzeugs ueberzeugt (obwohl ich mein
geld mit programmieren verdiene). ist mir einfach zu umstaendlich, wenn ich am samtag 
frueh zum fenster rausschaue und das wetter ist schoen schau ich mal kurz durch meine
topokarten, schmeiss das rad ins auto und los. da will ich nicht erst am compi sitzen und 
mir irgendwas zusammenklicken. 
als karten sind mir die amtlichen topos (am besten die mit den bunten wanderwegen) noch
immer am liebsten. aber jeder wie er's mag....


----------



## El Jorge (10. Oktober 2007)

Bernd.S schrieb:


> mir doch kackegal was der macht.
> Auf meiner ersten Alpenüberquerung 1986 habe ich seine Bücher nicht gebraucht ( da hatts die auch noch nicht gegeben) und jetzt auch nicht.
> Sind doch viel zu ungenau um sich danach zu richten und ich suche meine Touren lieber selber aus.
> Zur insperation sind die Büchle ganz ok, für mehr aber auch nicht.



Für Alpenüberquerung mag sei, aber für Touren rund um den Gardasee speziel für den Lagoneuling immer noch absolut genial! Der Typ hat da echte Highlights drin, die für mich unvergessen sind. Gerade wegen den Bücher und Touren im bike-Magazin sind doch Anfang der 90er alle Nicht-Münchner an den Gardasee gefahren. Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte eine Elmar-Moser-Stiftung zu seinen Gunsten ins Leben rufen, damit man seinen Verdiensten um den Bikesport gerecht wird.


----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

..jopp


----------



## Wheelerneer (10. Oktober 2007)

Bernd.S schrieb:


> Generell glaube ich kaum, daß er all die Touren selber gefahren ist (genauso wenig wie mancher Redakteur bekannter Fachzeitschriften). Da wird doch gerne mal von dem einen abgeschrieben, das andere kommt von nem kollegen usw. das ganze zusammengepappt und fertig ist die neue Route. Das dann aus der 100m Tragestrecke ein einstündiger Fußmarsch wird ist dann das Ergebnis.



Loch-Moser wie Nessie manchmal gesehen und alle glauben es gibt ihn 

Grundsätzlich als Anregung finde ich die Guides gut, ABER nachdem ich mit einige Male eingegangen bin  schaue ich mir die Touren mittlerweile im Magicmaps an und übertrage die dann aufs GPS. Vorteil: brauche die teilweise konfusen Beschreibungen nicht bei jedem Abzweig rauskramen und ich kann mir vorher die Wege anschauen und selbst beurteilen.

Das Eingeben der Tour ins Magicmaps ist nichtmal zeitaufwändig, denn wenn ich im Winter auf dem Ergo sitze habe ich genug Zeit.  

Eine Überarbeitung mit Hilfe der Singletrail-Skala wäre super  . Die Strecken wären dann viel besser einschätzbar.


----------



## RonnyS (21. Oktober 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das es den Moser tatsächlich gibt steht m. E. außer Frage.
> Er ist zum Beispiel auch Kunde vom Bike-Shop Rabe in München und die Leute da beschreiben Ihn als sehr nett, aber auch etwas pendantisch und wenig kritikfähig was die Richtigkeit und Genauigkeit seiner Tourenbeschreibungen betrifft.
> 
> Das Rätsel ist für mich eher warum er seit etlichen Jahren nicht neues rausgebracht hat. Angekündigt waren z. B. noch ein 3. Genußtourenband für Oberbayern und die Genußtouren Trentino. Er überarbeit auch seine bereits existierenden Guides nicht mehr und läßt Einen nach den Anderen auslaufen. WARUM?



Es werden gerade die TOP BÄNDE 1, 2, 4, 5 u. 6 sowie Oberbayern 3
für "Wiederauflage" in 2008 überarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monte B. (21. Oktober 2007)

Quelle....?????


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2007)

gähhhhn 

Das glaube ich erst wenn ich einen Band in der Hand halte


----------



## 4element (22. Juni 2009)

und?


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2009)

so gut wie fast fertig.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juni 2009)

Lt. www.Amazon.de:
Band 1
1 gebraucht ab EUR 78,98 1 Sammlerstück(e) ab EUR 74,90
Band 2
1 Sammlerstück(e) ab EUR 73,90
Band 4
Derzeit nicht verfügbar.
Ob und wann dieser Artikel wieder vorrätig sein wird, ist unbekannt.
Band 5
1 neu ab EUR 84,90
Band 6
1 neu ab EUR 83,90
Band 9 (Genußtouren Oberbayern3)
Derzeit nicht verfügbar.
Ob und wann dieser Artikel wieder vorrätig sein wird, ist unbekannt.

Der Band 9 war meines Wissens noch nie im Handel.
Neu ab XX EUR heißt wohl gebraucht und unbenützt.

Also nix neues bei Hr. Moser


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juni 2009)

Zumindest das Frontcover des 9er Bandes scheint fertig zu sein






Ernste Frage: Gibt es Jemand der das Teil schon in den Händen hatte?


----------



## itouch (22. Juni 2009)

Ganz schön gesalzene Preise auf Amazon. Habe in einem anderen Posting weitere Moser Bike Guides gesehen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406198


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Juni 2009)

itouch schrieb:


> Ganz schön gesalzene Preise auf Amazon. Habe in einem anderen Posting weitere Moser Bike Guides gesehen...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406198



Das sind auch nicht die normalen Neupreise Die liegen irgendwo um die 30  pro Moser-Guide.

Vielmehr wird auf ein in Amazon integriertes Verkäuferportal verlinkt. Eine Art Ebay mit Festpreisen bei dem Amazon vermutlich kräftig mit abkassiert.


----------



## sir.race (28. Oktober 2011)

Bei Amazon gibts auch schon band 12 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bike-Guide-Bd-12-Gardasee-Bike-Routen/dp/3768810011/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319822585&sr=1-2"]Bike Guide, Bd.12, Gardasee: 50 Touren - alle Bike-Routen der Region Gardasee West: Amazon.de: Elmar Moser: Bücher[/ame]


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Oktober 2011)

sir.race schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts auch schon band 12
> Bike Guide, Bd.12, Gardasee: 50 Touren - alle Bike-Routen der Region Gardasee West: Amazon.de: Elmar Moser: Bücher



"auch schon"? - eher immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrasmart (21. Februar 2012)

Was ist eigentlich an dem Gerücht dran, dass Herr Moser gesundheitsbedingt aufgehört hat. Der Verdacht ist ja auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, nachdem lange nichts Neues mehr herausgekommen ist. Der Name liesse sich vom Delius-Claasen verlag sicherlich mittels Ghostwriting auch heute noch gut vermarkten.


----------



## helluvastar (21. Februar 2012)

xtrasmart schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an dem Gerücht dran, dass Herr Moser gesundheitsbedingt aufgehört hat. Der Verdacht ist ja auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, nachdem lange nichts Neues mehr herausgekommen ist. Der Name liesse sich vom Delius-Claasen verlag sicherlich mittels Ghostwriting auch heute noch gut vermarkten.



glaub ich kaum. heutzutage fahren doch alle mit gps durch die gegend. für neue bücher ist wohl einfach kein markt mehr da. ich habe mehrfach versucht genutzte und unbenutzte bände (!!) zu verkaufen, da hatte keiner mehr interesse.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Februar 2012)

helluvastar schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum. heutzutage fahren doch alle mit gps durch die gegend. für neue bücher ist wohl einfach kein markt mehr da. ich habe mehrfach versucht genutzte und unbenutzte bände (!!) zu verkaufen, da hatte keiner mehr interesse.


 
Da muß ich widersprechen: Wir fahren ohne GPS auch durch und über die Alpen, am Gardasee, im Allgäu - und wir fänden eine Neuauflage des Moser Nr. 5 ALLGÄU mal ganz prima! Selbst wenn sich mal was ändert (wie der nun geteerte Adrenalina am Gardasee) sind die Bände GARDASEE gut zu gebrauchen. Und ich kenne viele die ohne GPS fahren, die neuen GPS-Bücher sind für uns nur sehr bedingt brauchbar.
Ich habe versucht gebrauchte Moser zu akzeptablen Preisen zu bekommen (vor allem den Allgäu-Band) - habe aber immer nur Mondpreise ab 80 EUR aufwärts gefunden. 
Überhaupt finde ich dass bei MTB - Tourenbüchern noch viel Luft nach oben ist!  Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind ja verschieden, und die Schar der Autoren ist sehr übersichtlich. Nicht jeder gute MTBler ist auch ein guter Schreiberling.


----------



## helluvastar (22. Februar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Da muß ich widersprechen: Wir fahren ohne GPS auch durch und über die Alpen, am Gardasee, im Allgäu - und wir fänden eine Neuauflage des Moser Nr. 5 ALLGÄU mal ganz prima! Selbst wenn sich mal was ändert (wie der nun geteerte Adrenalina am Gardasee) sind die Bände GARDASEE gut zu gebrauchen. Und ich kenne viele die ohne GPS fahren, die neuen GPS-Bücher sind für uns nur sehr bedingt brauchbar.
> Ich habe versucht gebrauchte Moser zu akzeptablen Preisen zu bekommen (vor allem den Allgäu-Band) - habe aber immer nur Mondpreise ab 80 EUR aufwärts gefunden.
> Überhaupt finde ich dass bei MTB - Tourenbüchern noch viel Luft nach oben ist!  Geschmäcker und Ansprüche sind ja verschieden, und die Schar der Autoren ist sehr übersichtlich. Nicht jeder gute MTBler ist auch ein guter Schreiberling.



ich gebe dir insofern recht, als das die moser-bände seinerzeit state of the art waren. es war nicht nur gut beschrieben, es hat auch spass gemacht einfach mal auch die hintergründe zu der tour oder der gegend zu lesen.
aber: mit gps ist es doch 1000 mal einfacher. tour aufs gps laden und losfahren - das wars. mir und freunden ist es beim buch öfters mal passiert, dass wir irgendwo fahren und die richtige richtung erst interpretieren mussten (was meint er denn jetzt mit rechts? dieses rechts oder jenes rechts? oder auch z.b. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185005 "deutung"). 
ich habe 3 meiner moser teilweise zu "mondpreisen" verkauft. noch ein hunderter draufgelegt und ich habe mir ein garmin gekauft. das hält ewig und braucht auch keine neuauflage. da gehen auch keine seiten aus dem buch und die faltbaren karten sind überflüssig (sofern sie überhaupt noch nach dem zweiten mal fahren einer tour noch verwendbar waren ;-) )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde NIE meine alten Mosers verkaufen und obwohl ich die meisten Touren schon x-mal gefahren bin, lese ich immer wieder gern drin und lass mich mal inspirieren. Und zum Gardasee dürfen die beiden Bände auch immer mit, auch ohne, dass ich sie brauche. Naja zugegeben, die Roadbooks sind inzwischen etwas "old fashioned"...


----------



## sub-xero (22. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich die Leistung Mosers zu schätzen weiß, war ich nie ein großer Fan von seinen Roadbooks. Ich fand das total nervig, mit einem geeichten Tacho alle 50m stehenbleiben und nachlesen zu müssen "nach dem Kuhfladen geht's links weg, 10m weiter kommt dann ein verendetes Eichhörnchen, da musst du rechts abbiegen..."

Trotzdem hat er tolle Routen ausgetüftelt, was besonders zu Zeiten wo es noch kein GPS gab einfach genial war. Seine Leistung war großartig, aber seine Zeit ist abgelaufen. Ich wünsche ihm jedenfalls die beste Gesundheit und ein entspanntes Leben.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Februar 2012)

Mir geht's wie Pfadfinderin. Rechts neben mir im Regal stehen die Bände 1 bis 12 (den 3er mal ausgenommen). Verkaufen würde ich die auch nie, obwohl ich keine Touren mehr nach Moser-Roadbook fahre.

Mittlerweile plane ich meine Touren mit OpenMTB-Topokarten am PC, trotzdem schlage ich die eine oder andere Abfahrt im Moser nach, um zu schauen ob der Altmeister diesen Trail auch schon kannte. Meistens stellt sich raus, dass die Wege die heute unter dem Label "Freeride" oder gar "BBS" laufen schon vom alten Moser entdeckt worden sind. Oft mit dem Hinweis "nicht probieren...". Das sind die interessantesten


----------



## macduffy (22. Februar 2012)

helluvastar schrieb:


> für neue bücher ist wohl einfach kein markt mehr da.


Ich denke schon, daß da ein Markt ist, wenn man die Betonung auf *neu *resp. *aktualisiert *legt.
Leider sind Verlag und Autor nicht in der Lage oder Willens, diese Aktualisierung durchzuführen.
Insbesondere die Gardasee-Bände enthalten zahlreiche Beschreibungen, die auf Grund veränderter Gegebenheiten schlicht unsinnig sind.

Auch die Roadbooks sind nicht mehr State of the Art.
Ich habe schon vor langer Zeit fast alle Gardaseetouren als gpx-Routen (nicht Tracks) "umgeschrieben" und dabei auch den oben erwähnten Unsinn korrigiert. Mit einer routingfähigen Karte fährt man damit perfekt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich würde NIE meine alten Mosers verkaufen und obwohl ich die meisten Touren schon x-mal gefahren bin, lese ich immer wieder gern drin und lass mich mal inspirieren. Und zum Gardasee dürfen die beiden Bände auch immer mit, auch ohne, dass ich sie brauche. Naja zugegeben, die Roadbooks sind inzwischen etwas "old fashioned"...


 
Danke - genau das meinte ich! Die beiden Gardasee-Bände erschweren zwar das Reisegewicht, aber was solls (bei Anreise mit dem Auto  ). Ich steh dazu - Moser . Nicht nur, nicht ausschließlich... aber doch immer wieder. Auch mangels Alternative.

Und noch mal der Hinweis: Warum gibt es doch relativ wenig gute MTB-Tourenbücher? Bei einigen Tourenabietern darf man kein eigenes GPS mitnehmen, um ja nicht die Tour aufzuzeichnen... nur dem Guide hinterhertrotten... neenee. Moser ist doch spannend... vor allem seine Hinweise wie "nur blutige Anfänger werden wenige Meter schieben" lernt man erst im Selbsttest zu deuten... ebenso wie eben dem Lauf der Zeit folgend eingeebnete oder nicht mehr vorhandene Pfade.  Wir halten den MOSER auch in Ehren.. nichts desto Trotz fehlt uns immer noch der ALLGÄU-Band... 

Servus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (22. Februar 2012)

Mit Moser ist ein bißchen wie mit Magdalena Neuner. Beide haben auf dem Höhepunkt ihres Erfolges aufgehört. Nur das schafft einen Mythos.

Albi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Februar 2012)

Auch ich habe alle drei jemals erschienenen Bände vom Gardasee (3, 11 und 12). Der Gedanke, sie wegzuwerfen, kommt mir gar nicht. Ich würde mich vor mir selbst schämen, wenn ich so viel "Kult" in die Tonne treten würde ...
In meiner Anfangszeit als Biker waren sie willkommene abendliche Bettlektüre zu Hause und am Lago. Spannend geschrieben. Und abends war ich stolz, wenn ich die "schwere" Tour, die ich mir vorgenommen hatte, dann auch wirklich gefahren war.
Alle drei Bände sind immer im Reisegepäck dabei, wenn ich mittlerweile auch mit GPS fahre und eigentlich alle Moser-Touren schon mehrfach gefahren bin. 
Es kommt jedoch immer wieder vor, dass ich mir unbekannte Trail-Einstiege sehe, diese ausprobiere und dann geil finde. Und dann muss ich einfach den Moser rausholen und schauen, ob er den schon kannte und im Angebot hatte. Ist wie ein innerer Zwang.
Auch für's Kombinieren bekannter Touren ist der Moser immer hilfreich.

Kurz und knapp: Moser - find' ich (immer noch) gut! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## AlexSupertramp (23. Februar 2012)

Da kein Chiemgauer-Moser-Guide mehr zu bekommen ist, wäre ich an einer Tour-Auflistung der schweren bzw. Klassiker-Touren in diesem Gebiet interessiert. Also ähnlich wie Moser-Guide Karwendel/Wetterstein die Klassiker Karwendelrunde, Schachen, Reintal, Zugspitzumrundung sind, bräuchte ich so etwas dann für das Chiemgau. Auf den bekannten GPS-Portalen könnte ich mir dann die Tour raussuchen.

Könnte mir jemand mal ein paar Klassiker im Moser-Chiemgau nennen? Danke!


----------



## Alexander Schm. (23. Februar 2012)

helluvastar schrieb:


> ich gebe dir insofern recht, als das die moser-bände seinerzeit state of the art waren. es war nicht nur gut beschrieben, es hat auch spass gemacht einfach mal auch die hintergründe zu der tour oder der gegend zu lesen.
> aber: mit gps ist es doch 1000 mal einfacher. tour aufs gps laden und losfahren - das wars. mir und freunden ist es beim buch öfters mal passiert, dass wir irgendwo fahren und die richtige richtung erst interpretieren mussten (was meint er denn jetzt mit rechts? dieses rechts oder jenes rechts? oder auch z.b. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185005 "deutung").
> ich habe 3 meiner moser teilweise zu "mondpreisen" verkauft. noch ein hunderter draufgelegt und ich habe mir ein garmin gekauft. das hält ewig und braucht auch keine neuauflage. da gehen auch keine seiten aus dem buch und die faltbaren karten sind überflüssig (sofern sie überhaupt noch nach dem zweiten mal fahren einer tour noch verwendbar waren ;-) )


Du bist ja ein super Optimist wenn du glaubst dei Garmin hält ewig, es geht nichts über einen anständigen Bikeführer in Buchform, schon alleine um damit die bikefreie Zeit damit zu verbringen, sich für die nächsten Touren ein wenig zu informieren und Vorfreude zu schaffen. Das Buch hält ewig. Geh mal in eine Bibliothek und schau nach ob du dort ein Navi aus dem 15 Jhdt. findest


----------



## Paul_FfM (23. Februar 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ... Bei einigen Tourenabietern darf man kein eigenes GPS mitnehmen, um ja nicht die Tour aufzuzeichnen... nur dem Guide hinterhertrotten... neenee. ...



Hi, etwas OT aber das interessiert mich dann doch: bei welchen Tourenanbietern darf man kein GPS mitnehmen? Das wäre für mich bei der Anbieterauswahl ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium, habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar,
P.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2012)

AlexSupertramp schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand mal ein paar Klassiker im Moser-Chiemgau nennen? Danke!



Aber gerne doch! 
Von Sachrang um den Spitzstein
Von Sachrang um den Geigelstein
Von Samerberg um die Hochries (Da gibt´s von der Mountainbike ne nette Variante ab Nußdorf)
Von Reichenhall ums Lattengebirge
Von Inzell um den Hochstaufen 
Von Reichenhall über die Salinenwege (alle 3 Touren lassen sich an 1 WE von Reichenhall aus fahren)
Von Ruhpolding ums Sonntagshorn (besser nicht am WE)
Von Marquartstein um den Hochgern (besser andersherum fahren)
Von Marquartstein zur Schnappenkirche
Von Aschau um Kampenwand und Hochplatte
Von Aschau um die Wolfsschlucht
und last but not least Von Aschau auf die Kampenwand
Von Marquartstein auf den Hochgern (fette Radverbotsschilder)

Viel Spaß! 

Ach ja, von Walchsee zur Priener Hütte, kann man auch in Sachrang starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. Februar 2012)

Boaaah, mir sind gerade die Augen rausgefallen! Weil Elmar Moser heißt auch ein Kollege von mir...


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2012)

xtrasmart schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an dem Gerücht dran, dass Herr Moser gesundheitsbedingt aufgehört hat...


Bei Gerüchten interessiert mich immer die Quelle. 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> (...) Überhaupt finde ich dass bei MTB - Tourenbüchern noch viel Luft nach oben ist!  ... Nicht jeder gute MTBler ist auch ein guter Schreiberling.


Wie wahr.



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...Moser . ...immer wieder. Auch mangels Alternative. Warum gibt es doch relativ wenig gute MTB-Tourenbücher?





sub-xero schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich die Leistung Mosers zu schätzen weiß, war ich nie ein großer Fan von seinen Roadbooks.





macduffy schrieb:


> ... Leider sind Verlag und Autor nicht in der Lage oder Willens, diese Aktualisierung durchzuführen.


Wohl eher Willens.

Ich war auch nie ein Fan von Mosers Roadbooks, seine Leistung kann aber trotzdem nicht hoch genug geschätzt werden.
Sein "Geheimnis" beruht meiner Meinung nach auf seiner Starrköpfigkeit, die sein extrem recherche-intensives Konzept gegen jedes verlegerisches Interesse durchgesetzt hat. Erst liess man ihn in den Verlagsleitungen abblitzen, als man dann sah, dass man mit seinem Konzept doch Geld verdienen kann, hielten sie ihm plötzlich die Tür auf.
Deswegen gibt's auch bis heute keine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz auf dem Tourenführerbuchmarkt. Verlage zahlen angesichts der kostenlosen Internet-Konkurrenz eher schlecht und Autoren fürchten den enormen Arbeitsaufwand, den ein wie ein "Moser" gemachter Band mitbringt.
Heute wie damals diktieren die Verlage, wie ein Guide gemacht wird. Sie geben das Konzept und den Finanzrahmen vor. Da bleibt für den Autor nicht viel Luft. Der fügt sich entweder ein und nimmt das wenige Geld mit möglichst wenig Arbeit mit. Entsprechend schlecht sind die meisten Führer.
Oder er fügt sich nicht und er gibt sein Konzept im Eigenverlag heraus. Da kämpft er dann mit Vermarktung, Vertrieb, Werbung, ehe er über den schleppenden Verkauf erfährt, ob sein Konzept beim Verbraucher ankommt.

Delius-Klasing bringt dieses Frühjahr eine neue Guide-Reihe heraus.
Damit dürfte das Schicksal der Moser-Guides besiegelt sein und es ist müssig, darüber zu spekulieren, ob aus gesundheitlichen oder anderen Gründen von ihm nichts nachkommt.
Ob die neuen Bände besser sind, wird sich zeigen. Sicherlich sind sie moderner. Sie beinhalten aber auch "nur" 30 Touren je Band. Auch in Hinsicht Tourenvielfalt hat Moser Maßstäbe gesetzt.



transalbi schrieb:


> Mit Moser ist ein bißchen wie mit Magdalena Neuner. Beide haben auf dem Höhepunkt ihres Erfolges aufgehört. Nur das schafft einen Mythos.


 Ob Magdalena ein Mythos wird, muss sich erst noch zeigen... 


Und noch ein Denkanstoß an Paul_Ffm: In Zeiten, wo man schon seine Doktorarbeit über Copy&Paste anfertigen lassen kann, ist es irgendwie schon nachvollziehbar, dass manch Tourenanbieter seine Leistung irgendwie schützen mag, oder?


----------



## transalbi (28. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Auch in Hinsicht Tourenvielfalt hat Moser Maßstäbe gesetzt.




Da kann man durchaus anderer Meinung sein:
siehe hier


Albi


----------



## isartrails (29. Februar 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch in Hinsicht Tourenvielfalt hat Moser Maßstäbe gesetzt.
> ...


Soll heissen, Du bist anderer Meinung. Bekommst du so wenig Aufmerksamkeit, dass du sie dir schon selber schenken mußt? 
Dein Link ändert doch nichts an der Richtigkeit der Aussage: Maßstäbe hat er gesetzt. Wer nach ihm kommt, muss halt höhere setzen.


----------



## zauberer# (29. Februar 2012)

Korrekt

mit den Moser Guides ging es vor etwa 20 Jahren los und es hat noch kein anderer Bike-Guide Schreiber seitdem geschafft das wirklich zu übertreffen.
*Ohne GPS-Hilfe *wohlgemerkt (heute würde es ein Herr Mosser vermutlich auch anders machen), einfach nur gut beschriebene Touren in allen Schwierigkeitesgraden mit meist interessanter Drumrum-Story.

Kurzum: die Bike-Bibel der Bayrischen Alpen und des nördlichen Gardasees


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Soll heissen, Du bist anderer Meinung. Bekommst du so wenig Aufmerksamkeit, dass du sie dir schon selber schenken mußt?
> Dein Link ändert doch nichts an der Richtigkeit der Aussage: Maßstäbe hat er gesetzt. Wer nach ihm kommt, muss halt höhere setzen.



Ich bin schon froh, dass es wieder Leute wie Andreas Albrecht und Ralf  Glaser gibt, die Bike-Guides in guter Qualität erstellen. 
Bei denen man sich vor allem darauf verlassen kann, dass die Tourenauswahl passt

An den Beiden müssen sich die Guide-Ersteller der "Neuzeit" messen lassen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Februar 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> "dede" Ralf  Glaser gibt, die Bike Guides in guter Qualität erstellen. Bei denen man sich vor allem darauf verlassen kann, dass die Tourenauswahl passt



Zur Info: "dede" ist nicht Ralf Glaser, aber vielleicht er das selber richtig stellen. 

Ich find´s auch gut, dass es mittlerweile andere gibt, die Tourenbücher machen und es gibt auch wirklich super Beispiele dafür, z.B. den Führer für´s Soca-Tal. 
Andere Führer haben da lange noch nicht die Moser-Meßlatte erreicht, gerade OHNE GPS-Unterstützung. Da macht die Tourbeschreibung dann doch um einiges mehr Mühe! Alleine schon die durchdachte Aufmachung, dass man nicht das ganze Buch auf Tour mitschleppen muss sondern ein kleiner Zettel Papier im Prinzip genügt! Das haben ja bis heute viele nicht kapiert...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Zur Info: "dede" ist nicht Ralf Glaser, aber vielleicht er das selber richtig stellen.


Mensch, das hatte ich doch schon selbst "richtiggestellt" 
Aber die offenbar vorhandene Verbindung zwischen den Beiden würde mich interessieren...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2012)

Ein gute Beispiel ist für mich das Vinschgau-Traibook von Glaser. Gute Hintergrund-Infos zum Vinschgau von Glaser kombiniert mit der geballten Tour-Kompetenz von Matze-Gruber, dann das ganze dann noch mit GPS-Tracks und Roadbooks ergänzt, ergeben den  perfekten Bike-Guide. 

Nicht vergessen darf man auch Achim Zahn, der zwar auch schon zu den "Klassikern" gehört, aber im Gegensatz zum Moser seine alten Werke gerade aktualisiert und mit GPS-Tracks neu auflegt. Zahn hat vor allem in den Westalpen echte Pionierarbeit geleistet. Da traut sich z. B. ein Stanciu gar nicht dran und beschränkt sich auf reine Mainstream-Routen durch die Ostalpen (oder sind die Routen Mainstream geworden weil er es veröffentlicht hat, wer weiß...). Leider muss man bei Zahn jede Tour anpassen, weil er anschenend jeden Bezug zu Höhenmeterleistungen und Schiebewilligkeit von Hobbybikern verloren hat. Trotzdem Respekt vor seiner Leistung.


----------



## Kasparow (29. Februar 2012)

zauberer# schrieb:


> *Ohne GPS-Hilfe *wohlgemerkt (heute würde es ein Herr Mosser vermutlich auch anders machen), einfach nur gut beschriebene Touren in allen Schwierigkeitesgraden mit meist interessanter Drumrum-Story.


 
Das kommt doch ein wenig zu kurz: in den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden setzt doch so manche Moser-Tour immer noch Maßstäbe an Schönheit und vor allem eigenen Können. Ich denke da z.B. an die Tour zur Osterfelder Station oder zur Pleisenhütte, die auch heute noch die Uphiller-Spreu vom Uphiller-Weizen trennt. Das ist einfach nicht die X.te Tour zur Heidelberger-Hüttn, wo im Jahr Tausende unbedingt hoch fahren müssen, sondern einfach was für wenige MTB-Perverse.  Da war der Moser einfach Klasse drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> Das kommt doch ein wenig zu kurz: in den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden setzt doch so manche Moser-Tour immer noch Maßstäbe an Schönheit und vor allem eigenen Können. Ich denke da z.B. an die Tour zur Osterfelder Station oder zur Pleisenhütte, die auch heute noch die Uphiller-Spreu vom Uphiller-Weizen trennt. Das ist einfach nicht die X.te Tour zur Heidelberger-Hüttn, wo im Jahr Tausende unbedingt hoch fahren müssen, sondern einfach was für wenige MTB-Perverse.  Da war der Moser einfach Klasse drin!


Da hat er aber dann in Achim Zahn seinen Meister gefunden
Siehe meinen letzten AX: http://www.all-mountain.de/alpencross/ax_2011/ax_2011.htm


----------



## macduffy (29. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...sondern ein kleiner Zettel Papier im Prinzip genügt! Das haben ja bis heute viele nicht kapiert...


Wirklich???
Ich treffe am Gardasee oft die Moser-Adepten, meistens stehend, den Zettel in der Hand und diskutierend, ob der Tacho vor oder nach geht.
Wenn  man dann z.B. im  Ledrotal erklärt, daß es Besseres gibt als sich auf der Staatstraße von LKWs zupesten zu lassen, kommt meistens die Anwort, daß dann ja die Kilometrierung nicht mehr stimme.
(Das nennt man dann Kult mit Scheuklappen).
Um nicht mißverstanden zu werden.
1. Ich denke, daß Moser *damals * tatsächlich Maßstäbe gesetzt hat.
2. Ich schätze antiquarische Reiseführer. ( Sammele z.B. alte Baedecker - falls da jemand welche im Angebot hat...). Und die Beschreibung von Riva, Arco in einem k.u.k. Baedecker (spätes 19.Jh.) ist wirklich interessant; wer aber heute da seinen Urlaub verbingen will, sollte etwas aktuelleres in Erwägung ziehen.
Zurück zu Moser: Wenn man sich am Gardasee einigermaßen auskennt, kann man mit einer *überarbeiteten* Moser-Tour viel Spaß haben (und für die weißen Zettel gibt es inzwischen bessere Alternativen). Einem Gardassee-Neuling diese zu empfehlen, heißt im doppelten Wortsinne, ihn in die Irre zu führen.


----------



## Kasparow (29. Februar 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Da hat er aber dann in Achim Zahn seinen Meister gefunden
> Siehe meinen letzten AX: http://www.all-mountain.de/alpencross/ax_2011/ax_2011.htm


 
"Für starke Biker alles fahrbar" ...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Februar 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> "Für starke Biker alles fahrbar" ...


Nee, im Ernst. Wenn in der Tourbeschreibung von Zahn steht "die letzten 50 m sind seilgesichert" und wir stehen dann 2x vor 50 Meter Klettersteig senkrecht nach oben - dann ist das was für "MTB-Perverse"

Sowas hat nicht mal der Moser fertiggebracht...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Februar 2012)

@mcduffy:

Da geb ich dir 100% recht! Versuch mal in München mit einem 20 Jahre alten Stadtplan rumzufahren! Machmal stimmt er und manchmal nicht und wenn du langsam dahinkriechst um die Straßenschilder zu suchen, wirst du auch angehupt.
Alles zu seiner Zeit. Aber fact ist, dass man halt für die meisten anderen Führer, z.B. den von Albi, ein GPS braucht, sonst ist man total aufgeschmissen.
Bei Achim Zahn sieht´s ganz anders aus, da muss man sich die Route im Detail eh schon in der Karte raussuchen, was bei einem AX durchaus Sinn macht, sich schon mal im Vorfeld mit der Route zu befassen.

@ All-Mountain:
Hihi, die Geschichte mit dem Klettersteig ist gut!
Uns ist aber im Stanciu mal ähnliches auf dem Karnischen Höhenweg passiert! Das waren zwar jetzt keine 50m nach oben, aber doch seilversichert an einem glatten Felsen rauf und für mich allein wäre das Stück nie zu meistern gewesen.


----------



## macduffy (29. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... dass man halt für die meisten anderen Führer, z.B. den von Albi, ein GPS braucht, sonst ist man total aufgeschmissen.


Schon wahr ... nur als ich vor gut 25 Jahren mein erstes GPS gekauft habe, war das Ding teurer als das Rad, auf das ich geklemmt habe (und kartenfähig war es auch nicht). 
Mittlerweile sind die Gps vergleichsweise spottbillig, und der Gewinn an Fahrspass ist enorm, weil man eben nicht dauernd anhalten, und eine Karte ent- und wieder zusammenfalten muß.


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2012)

Die Diskussion darf sich doch nicht auf die vereinfachte Formel reduzieren: Moser oder GPS? 
GPS ist ein schönes technisches Hilfsmittel, das ich zwar noch keine 25 Jahre nutze (wußte gar nicht, dass es die schon so lange geben soll), wohl aber, weil es mich früh interessierte und technische Spielereien meine Neugier wecken - aber unverzichtbar ist es nicht.
Es ist eine Orientierungshilfe, meinetwegen auch ein Sicherheitsplus, aber es ist weitgehend emotionslos.
Ich kenne genügend Leute, die haben mit technischem Kram nichts am Hut. Die wollen nicht von noch einem Gerät terrorisiert werden. Die wollen einfach fahren, die Landschaft genießen und im Zweifel eine vernünftig nachvollziehbare Wegbeschreibung lesen. Andere wollen in Bildern stöbern und sich schon zuhause Apettit auf eine Tour holen. All das kann das GPS nicht leisten.
Ein gut gemachter Führer schon.
Die Moser-Guides waren sicher auch nicht optimal (ich erinnere mich an ein Biker-Grüppchen, dem der Wind das Leporello in den Abgrund geweht hat...  ) und frei von Fehlern, aber wer ihn heute verteufelt, der muss mir erstmal den besser gemachten Guide zeigen. Und nicht ein technisches Hilfsmittel.


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Diskussion darf sich doch nicht auf die vereinfachte Formel reduzieren: Moser oder GPS?
> ...




ich habe meine liebe not mit herrn moser gehabt (bsp schindertour/tegernsee im allerersten band, damals nur beschreibung, keine km-angabe und ich dachte wirklich, dass ich das gebiet gut kenne...), und doch wollte ich auf ihn nicht verzichten!
mit seinen touren war schon die entscheidung am freitag, welche tour am woe ansteht, eine liebgewonnene vorbereitung. mit den ersten km-zählern waren die beschreibungen oft ein mist (v.a. die formulierung "... an der nächsten kreuzung den weg zur xy-hütte, der (dann folgte eine dreizeiliger hinweis in klammern)... links liegen lassen. meist war ich dann schon bis zum durchlesen 50 m weiter gerollt, wieder zurück macht 100 m und damit seine exakte angaben zu nichte. ok, ich habe mit ihm auch den unterschied zwischen "den weg..." und "dem weg..." = grammatik gelernt...

aber gerade durch seine exakte beschreibung und seine tw. liebe zum detail in dieser habe ich die touren wirklich gut kennen gelernt, die strecke wahrgenommen und die landschaft begriffen. ein genuss, der mir gerade mit gps völlig fehlt. vielleicht muss ich da an mir noch arbeiten, aber ähnlich dem leitenlassen eines autonavis, wo ich die strecke beim aussteigen schon nicht mehr weiss, fahre ich eine strecke mit gps eher nach dem "mäusekino" ab. ich fahre eine x-beliebige strecken, den reiz vom mountainbiken erlebe ich zumindest zur zeit nicht mit gps.

und leider kenne ich z.z.t auch keinen vergleichbaren führer, der an die qualität von moser zu seiner aktuellen zeit/stand herankommt.

übrigens einige nachteile noch von moser:
... völlig überzogenes eigenbild was fahrtechnik angeht
... arroganz, wenn er behauptet, dass er alle bikestrecken in der region beschreibt, was purer unsinn ist
... leichtfertigkeit, wenn er auf den verzicht einer karte hinweist bzw diese für überflüssig bewertet
... partnerbelastende beschreibungen (im "3er" stand, ich meine es war die laghel-strecke "... nur der blutige anfänger" hätte bei der abfahrt schwierigkeiten. zumindest mit den damaligen rädern hätte ich ihn damals gerne meine damalige freunding vorgestellt
... anfangs schien er tatsächlich alles gefahren zu sein, später wohl nicht mehr, jedenfalls war auf einmal eine formulierung zu lesen "soll es einen trail geben..."

ein riesenvorteil gerade am gardasee war seinerzeit, dass man in kenntnis der "moserrouten" sich sehr gut alleine bewegen konnte, wenn man eben seine routen gemieden hat (oder beim runterfahren nach pregasina seine "jünger" schiebend und fluchend und verzweifelnd erlebte)

wie auch immer, ich möchte diese "moser-zeit" nicht missen, dafür danke an elmar moser


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch ein Denkanstoß an Paul_Ffm: In Zeiten, wo man schon seine Doktorarbeit über Copy&Paste anfertigen lassen kann, ist es irgendwie schon nachvollziehbar, dass manch Tourenanbieter seine Leistung irgendwie schützen mag, oder?



Ja und nein. Dass man anderer Leute Touren nachher nicht als seine eigenen professionell vermarktet ist ja keine Frage, auch auf einem der vielen Portale muss  man die Strecke sicher nicht veröffentlichen. 

Mir macht es aber durchaus Spass, später den GPS Track einer gefahrenen Tour nachzuvollziehen, Höhenprofile zu analysieren etc...  Und wenn ich das nicht dürfte kommt der Anbieter (um wen geht es eigentlich?) für mich nicht in Frage.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (1. März 2012)

Folgende selbst erlebte Situation:
An der Kanmpenwand an einem Trailabzweig steht ein MTB-Pärchen. Der Typ schaut auf mein GPS und sagt "Ich fahre mit GPS für Arme" und deutet auf seine Freundin die offensichtlich an jeder Kreuzung das Moser-Kärtchen rausholt und den jeweiligen Wegpunkt vorliest. So gesehen ist "GPS" der "Moser" der Neuzeit. 

Und wie beim Moser kommt es darauf an was man daraus macht! Wenn ich am Gardasee Biker frage welche Tour sie fahren und als Antwort kommt "31", wissen die nicht mal welchen Berg sie hochfahren. Andererseits habe ich meinem letzjährigen AX anhand der Tour-Beschreibung als GPS-Track am PC erstellt und hab mich somit zwangsweise sehr intensiv mit dem Tourverlauf beschäftigt. Nur so bringt man nach der Tour die Bilder im Kopf von Bergen, Übergängen und Trails mit Ortsbezeichnungen zusammen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. März 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> aber gerade durch seine exakte beschreibung und seine tw. liebe zum detail in dieser habe ich die touren wirklich gut kennen gelernt, die strecke wahrgenommen und die landschaft begriffen. ein genuss, der mir gerade mit gps völlig fehlt. vielleicht muss ich da an mir noch arbeiten, aber ähnlich dem leitenlassen eines autonavis, wo ich die strecke beim aussteigen schon nicht mehr weiss, fahre ich eine strecke mit gps eher nach dem "mäusekino" ab. ich fahre eine x-beliebige strecken, den reiz vom mountainbiken erlebe ich zumindest zur zeit nicht mit gps.
> 
> Sehr schön beschrieben und da finde ich mich auch sehr gut wieder
> 
> ...



Es ist ja schon genug dazu geschrieben worden und ich bin auch froh, dass bei uns alle wichtigen Bände vorhanden sind, da sie einfach geniale Bücher sind und auch nach den ganzen Jahren ihren Reiz nicht verloren haben. Ein gutes Buch ist für mich halt zeitlos und dass in den Moser-Büchern viel Arbeit drinnen steckt, ist ja eh unbestritten

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Anselm_X (1. März 2012)

Bei früheren Touren wurde bei uns der geflügelte Ausruf geprägt: "Moser, Du Arsch!" 
Will sagen: Immer wenn man falsch abgebogen war, Felsen hoch oder runter gerobbt ist, unfreiwillig absteigen musste, oder es sonst irgendwelche (häufig selbstverschuldeten) Widrigkeiten gab, hatte man automatisch einen Sündenbock.
Das gibt es heute nicht mehr. Und das ist irgendwie schade...

Bikergrüße,
Anselmo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. März 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> aber gerade durch seine exakte beschreibung und seine tw. liebe zum detail in dieser habe ich die touren wirklich gut kennen gelernt, die strecke wahrgenommen und die landschaft begriffen. ein genuss, der mir gerade mit gps völlig fehlt. vielleicht muss ich da an mir noch arbeiten, aber ähnlich dem leitenlassen eines autonavis, wo ich die strecke beim aussteigen schon nicht mehr weiss, fahre ich eine strecke mit gps eher nach dem "mäusekino" ab. ich fahre eine x-beliebige strecken, den reiz vom mountainbiken erlebe ich zumindest zur zeit nicht mit gps.



Zumindest für mich stimmt das so nicht. Ich hol immer bei einer Hütteneinkehr eigentlich die Karte raus und will genau wissen, wo ich bin, wohin ich schaue, wo ich herkomme etc. Aber du hast insofern recht, als man manchmal im Vorfeld vielleicht etwas genauere Recherche betreiben sollte. 

Auch bei den manchen Hüttenwirten genießt Elmar Moser höchstes Ansehen, z.B. Anderl´s Almhütte. Der schwärmt in den höchsten Tönen, was das für ein netter Typ ist, obwohl der wohl mal in WOR mit dem Radl in die Küche gefahren ist. Hat anscheinend eher imponiert als abgeschreckt.


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2012)

[ot-modus an]

thema "mäusekino" muss ich ggf. noch erläutern: sicher nehme ich auch mit gps die umwelt wahr. mir geht es um das "merken" der route, um das "reproduzieren" der route, also um das exakte beschreiben, wann kommt welcher abzweig usw.

und da ist meiner erfahrung mit gps deutlich schlechter. aber die erfahrungen mögen individuell unterschiedlich sein

[ot-modus aus]


----------



## Kasparow (1. März 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Andererseits habe ich meinem letzjährigen AX anhand der Tour-Beschreibung als GPS-Track am PC erstellt und hab mich somit zwangsweise sehr intensiv mit dem Tourverlauf beschäftigt.


 
Das ist doch die eigentlich wichtige Verbindung. Ob ein Moser, ein Zahn oder ein Stanciu. Alle 3 machten bzw. machen ein zumindest interessantes Touren-Angebot. Auf die Bücher von denen möchte ich auch nicht verzichten. Fakt ist jedoch, dass man nicht mehr mit deren Roadbooks fährt, sondern sich von deren Tourenvorschlägen inspirieren lässt und sich dann digital einarbeitet, um die vorgeschlagenen Routen mit aktuellstem digitalen Kartenmaterial aufs GPS zu bringen. So mache ich es jedenfalls und ein Großteil der Leute, die mit GPS fahren. OK, Stanciu ist mit seinem GPS-Portal noch komfortabler, trotzdem lasse ich es mir nicht nehmen, die Streckgen ggfs. digital abzuändern.

Die Tour mit GPS und dem selbst abgecheckten Track ist dann nur noch ein Genuss und keinesfalls emotionslos, zumal das Kartenstudium vorher zu Hause erledigt wurde. Bisher habe ich so auf meinen Touren dann so gut wie keinen Blick mehr in die Karte oder noch schlimmer, ein Roadook/Leporello, werfen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (1. März 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Nee, im Ernst. Wenn in der Tourbeschreibung von Zahn steht "die letzten 50 m sind seilgesichert" und wir stehen dann 2x vor 50 Meter Klettersteig senkrecht nach oben - dann ist das was für "MTB-Perverse"
> 
> Sowas hat nicht mal der Moser fertiggebracht...



In der Runtour um Reiter Alp vom Moser Guide "Chiemgau, Berchdesgadener Alpen" gabts ja auch so eine besagte Schlüsselstelle mit Klettereisen in der Felswand  War damals und auch heute noch eine Herausforderung. Jetzt ist die Stelle aber mit einem Forstweg entschärft. 

Aber Biken in den 90zigern ohne Moser ging nicht. Ich hätte nie solche tollen Strecken gefunden  Das war damals auch etwas spannender als heute mit GPS.


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2012)

@dertutnix:  Das hast du schön beschrieben.


dertutnix schrieb:


> ich habe meine liebe not mit herrn moser gehabt (bsp schindertour/tegernsee im allerersten band, damals nur beschreibung, keine km-angabe und ich dachte wirklich, dass ich das gebiet gut kenne...)
> (...)


An die Tour erinner ich mich auch noch, als wär's gestern gewesen. Dabei bin ich sie nur einmal, mit Flüchen auf den Lippen vor 18 Jahren gefahren.
Man sollte sie mal wieder versuchen.
Sollte sich in all der Zeit an besagtem "unsichtbaren Abzweig" nichts geändert haben, dann fährt man auch mit GPS an der Stelle erstmal vorbei...


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> ... bin ich sie nur einmal, mit Flüchen auf den Lippen vor 18 Jahren gefahren...



beim dritten versuch (89/90) hatte ich's dann 
vorteil aber, dass ich einige strecken gefunden hab, die lt moser gar nicht da gewesen sein hätten dürfen...


----------



## macduffy (1. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Diskussion darf sich doch nicht auf die vereinfachte Formel reduzieren: Moser oder GPS?


Sicher nicht. Was aber in den Diskussionen immer wieder aufscheint, ist der Aberglaube, GPS-Tracks seien nur etwas für Leute, die mit GPS fahren; und daher Bike-Guides, zu deren integralen Bestandteil solche Tracks gehören, für alle anderen nicht tauglich. 
Weit gefehlt - die Autoren von Albi bis Zahn machen das schon richtig:
denn praktisch jeder hat einen PC und kann sich sich diese Tracks auf dem Programm seiner Wahl anschauen und nach Gusto in selbst gewählten Maßstab / Ausschnitt audrucken. Damit ist man IMO unterwegs besser bedient, als mit einem Roadbook-Zettel à la "bei km 7,439 recht am nicht mehr existierenden Schrein vorbei..."
(Übrigens für die Geiz ist geil Fraktion: jede Menge Freeware, die das kann!)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. März 2012)

...und dann holst du an jedem Eck die Karte raus? Klar, man kann sich damit dann selber ein Roadbook basteln, aber dafür brauch ich dann keinen Führer kaufen. Für einen Alpencross kann das Sinn machen, weil man sich mit der Route beschäftigt und in den großen Tälern kann man sich eh wenig verfahren, aber bei uns in den Voralpen oder am Gardasee? Da hat´s ja nach allen 200m spätestens ein Wegedreieck.


----------



## isartrails (2. März 2012)

macduffy schrieb:


> Was aber in den Diskussionen immer wieder aufscheint, ist der Aberglaube, GPS-Tracks seien nur etwas für Leute, die mit GPS fahren; und daher Bike-Guides, zu deren integralen Bestandteil solche Tracks gehören, für alle anderen nicht tauglich.
> Weit gefehlt.


Herrje, das artet hier wieder in Glaubenskriege aus... 
Ich will auch kein GPS mehr missen, seit 2002 fahre ich jede Tour (und sei es zum Bäcker) mit so einem Ding am Lenker.
Es macht mir Spaß. Es macht mir auch Spaß im Internet stundenlang nach Trailfitzelchen zu recherchieren und später tagelang DIE IDEALE TOUR in der Software aus tausend GPS-Teilstücken zusammenzufriemeln.
Aber ich bin eine Ausnahme.
Die Mehrzahl der Biker (zumindest, die mit denen ich zu tun habe, auch als Guide), will mit dem technischen Schnickschnack nichts zu tun haben. Nicht am Lenker und schon gar nicht zuhause am PC. Die wollen sich nicht Tracks aus dem Web auf Freeware-Software anschauen, bewerten und womöglich für unterwegs ausdrucken. Die nehmen sich das Recht, einfach konservativ zu sein und die wollen einen gedruckten Guide dabei haben und eine Landkarte (wobei letztere vielen schon Schwierigkeiten bereitet).
Sicher, diese Diskussion ist in spätestens 20 Jahren vollkommen überholt, aber bis dahin wär's einfach schön, wenn die paar Buchverlage, die's gibt, es schaffen würden, vernünftige Guides zu publizieren. Wie das geht, hat ihnen ja immerhin einer ansatzweise vorgemacht, wenngleich auch dort nicht alles Gold war, darüber bin ich mir mit den M-Kritikern ja einig.

Aber zu glauben, GPS wäre die Lösung für ALLE, ist schlicht falsch. Es ist vielleicht die Zukunft. Bis es für die Masse brauchbar wird, muss noch viel passieren. Die Platzhirsche der Branche schaffen es ja bis heute noch nicht einmal, einem Einsteiger nachvollziehbar zu machen, warum er an seinem Lenkergerät andere Karten braucht als für seinen PC. Man muss schon sehr viel Willen und Leidensfähigkeit mitbringen, sich Stunden, Tage und Wochen in Spezialistenforen herumtreiben, um sich mit der Materie anzufreunden.
Seinen Moser begriff man jedenfalls schneller, auch wenn man oft nicht seiner Meinung war.


----------



## Kasparow (2. März 2012)

Wer damals den Nerv dazu hatte, nach Moser-Guide zu (ver)fahren, also sicher auch nicht alle, wird heute mit dem bisschen GPS-Gefriemel locker und dankbar zurecht kommen. Der große Rest wird bezahlt geguidet oder fährt gar nicht.


----------



## dertutnix (2. März 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> Wer damals den Nerv dazu hatte, nach Moser-Guide zu (ver)fahren, also sicher auch nicht alle, wird heute mit dem bisschen GPS-Gefriemel locker und dankbar zurecht kommen. Der große Rest wird bezahlt geguidet oder fährt gar nicht.



was machen bitte alle die, die herrn moser und seine werke gar nicht kennen, weil zb in einer "moser-freien" region lebend?

... und ich behaupte, dass weder literatur noch gps das ist, was die masse der mountainbiker will! 
die wollen sich ohne viel nachdenken auf das rad setzen und ihre tour fahren. 
wie das gehen kann, zeigen uns die tiroler und schweizer...


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2012)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das nicht dürfte kommt der Anbieter (um wen geht es eigentlich?) für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul



Wo ist das Problem? Kein Anbieter führt eine Taschenkontrolle durch, mal vorschnell angenommen. Und wenn, dann wäre das für mich das Ausscheidungskriterium. Das GPS morgens an geeigneter Stelle in den Rucksack und fertig.


----------



## Kasparow (2. März 2012)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... und ich behaupte, dass weder literatur noch gps das ist, was die masse der mountainbiker will!
> die wollen sich ohne viel nachdenken auf das rad setzen und ihre tour fahren.
> wie das gehen kann, zeigen uns die tiroler und schweizer...


 
Also Autobahn.... (-beschilderung).... Denen, die nicht nachdenken wollen, bleibt einfach nur der bezahlte Guide übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (2. März 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> Wer damals den Nerv dazu hatte, nach Moser-Guide zu (ver)fahren, also sicher auch nicht alle, wird heute mit dem bisschen GPS-Gefriemel locker und dankbar zurecht kommen. Der große Rest wird bezahlt geguidet oder fährt gar nicht.


Das halte ich doch für eine sehr gewagte und vor allem unbestätigte Aussage.



Kasparow schrieb:


> ...Denen, die nicht nachdenken wollen, bleibt einfach nur der bezahlte Guide übrig.


Aaah, du willst provozieren! Verstehe, hast dich deswegen im Forum angemeldet.


----------



## Kasparow (2. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Aaah, du willst provozieren! Verstehe, hast dich deswegen im Forum angemeldet.


 
Nur, weil ich eventuell nicht deiner Meinung bin oder du ich in deiner Ehre als "Guide" angepisst fühlst?  Dann bitte ich untertänigst um Entschuldigung, wenn das so rüberkam.

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute, die sich guiden lassen. Ich habe auch nichts gegen den Club Med mit all inclusive. Ich selber jedoch mache es anders. Für einen Moser brauchte man Initiative und Proaktivität, genau so wie für die Buchlektüre von Zahn oder Stanciu, dem Kartenstudium, dem Ausarbeiten einer Route oder einfach dem Einarbeiten in das Thema GPS. Für mich liegt das alles sogar sehr nahe beieinander. Der Großteil der Biker macht das nicht - so in etwa war deine Aussage - und dem stimme ich zu. Wobei du "Großteil" noch definieren solltest. Dieser Anteil der Biker muss halt auf einen bezahlten Guide zurück greifen. Und von geführten Bikern und bezahlten Guides gibt es in der Saison in den Alpen doch tatsächlich ne ganze Menge.

That's all.


----------



## dertutnix (2. März 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> Also Autobahn.... (-beschilderung).... Denen, die nicht nachdenken wollen, bleibt einfach nur der bezahlte Guide übrig.



klingt nach "kenn ich schon, war ich schon, habe ich schon", also reichlich erfahrung. respekt!


----------



## Kasparow (2. März 2012)

Sorry, wenn's so rüberkam. Ich bin nur ein kleines Licht und überlasse Euch jetzt wieder den Thread hier.


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2012)

Kasparow schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn's so rüberkam. Ich bin nur ein kleines Licht und überlasse Euch jetzt wieder den Thread hier.


Zumindest den Ton, den du anschlägst, solltest du mal überdenken.
Für einen, der gerademal eine Woche in diesem Forum angemeldet ist, setzt du schon reichlich Duftmarken.


----------



## Beaker_ (3. März 2012)

Wenn ihr dem Rob auf den Leim geht, dürft ihr euch über dieses sonderbare Gehabe nicht wundern. Der ist einfach seltsam. 
Manchmal hat er aber auch seine lichten Momente und sagt die Wahrheit.


Kasparow schrieb:


> ... Ich bin nur ein  kleines Licht ...


----------



## Pimper (18. August 2013)

Ja das ist doch mal ein schöner Thread.. Nette Infos zum Moser.



> Aber zu glauben, GPS wäre die Lösung für ALLE, ist schlicht falsch.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Komme gerade aus dem langen Wochenende aus den Bergen mit Moser-Handzetteln. So aktuell der Schnickschnack an meinem Bike, so altmodisch ist mein Navi (Hirn + Papier). Kombination bestand also aus 2012er Carbonfully mit Carbonlaufrädern, einhändig lesend mit einem weißen Papierknäuel in der linken Hand fahrend. Entsprechend wurde ich manchmal etwas komisch angeguckt...^^

Resultat:

- Wirklich anhalten und abermals nachlesen: auf jeder Tour maximal 2 mal, also im Durchschnitt alle 20 km. Den Rest kannst du während der Fahrt locker nachlesen.

- Verfahren: kein mal. Wegweiser immernoch alle zu finden, heißen teilweise etwas anders sind aber nachvollziehbar. Zwischenzeitliche Veränderungen der Strecken schulen die Intuition (komplexes Denken)

- alle Touren 25% - 35% schneller gefahren als angegeben.

Man soll für mich keinen Satelliten hoch schießen, damit ich die Touren 28% - 38% schneller fahren kann. So wichtig ist das dann doch nicht. 

Aber es ist gut, dass das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann und darf !


----------

